# ratties in cornwall UK?



## fern (Mar 10, 2008)

any one know of any ratties or cages and all in cornwall UK? im looking to extend mmy babys   gotta get more rats!!


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: ratties in cornwall?*

Might help if you posted a state, or if cornwall is outside of the US the region.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: ratties in cornwall?*

Cornwall is the region... it's in the UK.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: ratties in cornwall?*

Well I am a dork then. Thanks 

I just assumed it was a town name. I'm gonna go sit in the corner now


----------



## fern (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know of any rats for rehoming in cornwall but there are always rats from all over the UK needing homes here

http://www.preloved.co.uk

OR 

you can try Cavy Rescue (in the rescue sticky) they are always posting about rats needing homes too


----------

